# Whippella test - Phase 1



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Took delivery of the test unit yesterday. For those that don't know what this is, the Whippella is a propeller attachment that fits onto virtually every straight shaft whipper snipper. (Models may also be available for bent shafts). As we all know, many whipper snipper type products are petrol driven.

*This post is not about the ethics of using a petrol driven motor on a kayak - It is about integrating a kayak related product for use on a kayak, and seeing how and if it could be used in a functional manner. If you have ethical issues about petrol powered yaks, don't bother posting. *

Now that the formalities are out the way here's how it works:

You basically remove the complete trimming head unit off the whipper snipper until you are left with the main shaft with a greasy rod in the middle of it. On the end of this greasy inner rod there will be a shape machined into it, maybe a square, a rounded rectangle, a hex or maybe a star shape or something else. The whippela comes with a bunch of brass fittings. All you do is match the fitting to the inner rod.

When you know which brass fitting you need, you screw the fitting into the prop unit. There's only one place this goes so you seriously cannot stuff up. There are only 2 things left to do and all the bits come in the box:

Find the black rubber seal that best fits the inner rod then locate the small white housing that houses the seal and slides inbetween the inner rod and the shaft. To finish off the prop, locate the big white sleeve that creates the best fit between the prop and the main shaft. Slide it up the shaft, attach the prop, slide down the sleeve and lock off the prop. You now have a fully functioning propellor on your grass trimmer.

For me it took a couple of goes lining up all the business then bingo. For a first timer it is a pretty easy job. You just got to think about it and play around for a bit. When you've done it once you could almost do it blindfolded.

Once the assembly was done I played around with the supplied clamp and mount to see how it would work. When testing out all new yak stuff, I try my best to avoid creating new holes and make the most of existing fixtures and deck hardware wherever possible. For this test, I used the Scupper Pro. I also like to use crap that is lying around the house, I avoid using professional tools and basically like to keep things as basic as humanly possible without needing to buy stuff.

After a bit of muddling, I had a brainwave and whittled and rounded the lower edges of a piece of 2 x 2 hardwood with a kitchen knife to fit in an existing rear flushmount rod holder. On the square end I clamped the mount. Because the mount is multi directional, I have a feeling it will work without any more stuffing around. From there I attached the whipper snipper square on the centre of gravity on the mount. I removed the throttle from the handle and fashioned a small bit of timber to act as a remote throttle that I control with my left hand in my lap while steering the thing with my right hand.

Because the unit is mounted at the side of the yak, I reckon I have about a 20 degree turning circle to the right and maybe 60 degrees to the left. We'll see when I test it out tomorrow.

To this point, motorising my yak with a Whippella has been 100 times easier than mounting and fitting the electric.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks pretty radical Spooled  I reckon it would be a bit hit in Asia where they have those longboats with a similar setup :shock: 
How would it go with twin Whipellas - one either side - you would be flying I reckon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Anyways, we look forward to the test results ;-)


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I was thinking of trying one of those 'leaf blower' contraptions from Bunnings. Surely there's enough 'blow' to create forward movement with the thing pointed out the back?

Has anyone ever given this a go on the yak?


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

thats heap's good is it possible to have a close up on the pherpealer

maby 2 whold work nice as one may drift


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Before hitting the water I've got a couple of concerns but in the testing I will be figuring out ways, if any, a system like this may prove useful for fishing. Without even taking it on the water I am already confident that this system could be really practical on a canoe or small inflatable dinghy or tender with a stern seat. I'm saying this because on these vessels you sit higher above the motor and have an ability to stern mount the unit for wider steering.

On a yak we sit close to the waterline so there's an immersion issue to consider as well. Especially when the unit isn't running. I'm also pretty worried about the fumes because I'm almost certain they'll be blowing straight in my face as I move forward. This is because the motor is in front of me.

If anyone has any ideas on how to divert the fumes, I'm keen to hear them. Anyway, I won't get ahead of myself. These are just hunches based on the mounting position on my yak.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the best way to avoid the fumes would be to ensure the exhaust is pointed outboard not inboard. Most whipper snippers the exhaust comes out the back and points downward. Would not be 100%, but would help a lot. Apart from that, with a 2stroke there's not many mods you can make without affecting the running of the motor.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> If anyone has any ideas on how to divert the fumes, I'm keen to hear them. Anyway, I won't get ahead of myself. These are just hunches based on the mounting position on my yak.


Perhaps a petrol powered leaf blower running in reverse, mounted on top of the whipper snipper powerhead?


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

murd said:


> I was thinking of trying one of those 'leaf blower' contraptions from Bunnings. Surely there's enough 'blow' to create forward movement with the thing pointed out the back?
> 
> Has anyone ever given this a go on the yak?


JET YAK? lol hmmm


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

jono78 said:


> murd said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of trying one of those 'leaf blower' contraptions from Bunnings. Surely there's enough 'blow' to create forward movement with the thing pointed out the back?
> ...


Mythbusters tried making hovercrafts out of several leaf blowers, and while they worked to a point, it was never a fast ride.


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah i have an idea!
Take it off, couldnt think of much worse than the noise and fumes of a wipper snipper running in my face.
Paul


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Found this on youtube:





May give you some idea of what to expect, performance-wise.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

[mod edit]


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I saw Coyote use that once trying to catch Roadruner 

(that coyote's really a crazy clown)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

spooled i have found with small outboards and with chainsaws the addition of a bit of avgas improves performace and starting,.also good quality 2 stroke oils


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Interesting. I think fumes are going to depend the most on wind direction, so i'm not sure there is a whole lot that can be done about it without an elaborate exhaust set up.
Immersion is your biggest issue, and corrosion. If this thing goes under at any point its over I assume :S. I like it though, if you could get it down to something more compact it might have a market.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll be interested to hear how it affects the trim of the yak when your on it, and before you get on it. (IE is it heavy enough to tip it far enough to give it a drink when you not on it.)

How big is the prop? because those shafts do a lot of revs, you could be planing!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Reminds me of the longtail boats you see in the islands of Thailands. Great use and ingenuity, though bloody noisy.
Reckon they could be handy for getting home after a hard days fishing offshore!

Cheers Dave


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Gawd almighty Dan, but you must be bored....this thing is completely and utterly ridiculous....cacked myself laughing but!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan , where are ya mate , did you get out and try it , i am interested to see how it went.


----------



## fishguts (Oct 15, 2008)

varp said:



> :lol: :lol: :lol: Gawd almighty Dan, but you must be bored....this thing is completely and utterly ridiculous....cacked myself laughing but!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol I dont think it was meant to be a joke, but really isnt it getting away fron why we all got into kayak fishing in the first place.
Could you imagine the noise and smoke at an AKFF get together.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 3, 2009)

spooled1
If anyone has any ideas on how to divert the fumes said:


> Try extending the exhaust down the shaft of the whipper snipper so it vents into the water. A mate uses this method on a diving compressor to prevent fumes getting near the air intake- Might be a tad quieter too!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

varp said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Gawd almighty Dan, but you must be bored....


You're not wrong about that Varp - Boredom (from not being able to go offshore for a week) does drive this yakker truly insane. For me, yesterdays Bass fishing session was like forcing a Heroin addict to drink poppyseed tea.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

attach 30 metres of string and you'll have a beaut anchor there Danno ;-) 8)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Davey G said:


> attach 30 metres of string and you'll have a beaut anchor there Danno ;-) 8)


I reckon that and a few of the other responses are a bit harsh. This is an Aussie invented product that has been created for people who might own a grass trimmer and might want to use it for a yak related purpose.

Some people use grass trimmers for GoCarts, Model Aeroplanes or all kinds of stuff. As daggy hobbyists, some AKFF members might benefit from knowledge.

If anyone wants to read about my experience of the Whippella shoot me a PM.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > attach 30 metres of string and you'll have a beaut anchor there Danno ;-) 8)
> ...


In case my (and apparently others) tongue in cheek sarcasm didn't come through in my post..... I AM HAVING A JOKE 8)

Personally I don't give a toss whether you or anyone else attaches whipper snippers, lawnmowers or aeroplane engines to their yaks.....if you want to blow the thing up, that's fine too. I'll still throw in a sarcastic comment though...(just to lighten things up a tad)

Anyway, good luck with it all....and don't forget your passport. I reckon you'll hit Auckland in about 18 minutes flat... 8)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Davey G said:


> Personally I don't give a toss whether you or anyone else attaches aeroplane engines to their yaks


Now you've given me a great idea!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> If anyone wants to read about my experience of the Whippella shoot me a PM.


So does this mean that you're now not even going to post up your results in this thread?? :? :? :?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Dan - Apologies if i came across sounding a bit harsh too. I had my loud happy jocular voice going on in my head as I hit the keyboard, but I forget sometimes people can't hear that. :?

I absolutely love the whole DIY ethos that comes with pimping a ride and that ranges from the ridiculous to the sublime....anyone that knows me knows just how far most all my projects lean to the lame side! :lol:

... as to Poppyseed tea - there is nothing on this green earth that tastes quite so vile!!!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

After watching Mcbiggs Video why would you bother. I go kayaking to get away from the noise of the weedeater and the mower. Not much stealth in that either. You can't be serious, like you are going to yaking offshore with that or in estuaries for that matter.

Pm you for the results, I spose I will see it in a fishing mag someday :shock:

Cheers


----------



## grumpyrider (Dec 5, 2008)

Dan

Don't know where you are, but does that HUGE motor put you into the stink boat licence category? 
Wouldn't want water police chasing you around the place for a licence check :?

Steve


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea and someone who likes pushing the boundaries. I'm very keen to hear how it all goes - don't worry about the knockers, some people can't help criticising anything that's different to their own conceptions. There really is no right or wrong way with kayakking - just having fun! Cheers Paul


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, please tell us how it goes. I'm not thinking of buying one just yet, but if my increasingly elderly knees give out I'd like to think there was a way I could keep my Hobie going.

(Bizarre idea just struck me - get the Hobie Sidekicks and there's probably room to mount half a dozen Whipellas - water skiing, anyone?)

Cheers


----------



## howieg (Dec 14, 2009)

bloody awesome thread buddy. looking forward to hearing more and I am seriously thinking about purchasing one. spoke to the inventor this week and I reckon I will have one by next week. 
I cant see a drama about using the whippella on a kayak/canoe and stuff the knockers!!!
bring on your findings PLEASE!
howie


----------



## howieg (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmmm, 
do you know what it means?


----------



## howieg (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't see a drama using a whippella on a kayak, thinking its a darn fine idea actually. 
Its great paddling/peddling around fishing and taking in the view and if you need a little petrol dog to get you further afield - go for it, and whose to say what's right or wrong!
Obviously the STINK POLICE have burred up over a few comments made about the whippella and good on Dan for taking the time and effort to add his thread. I found it very interesting and I suppose if the knockers invested their time into positives not negatives, just think how much better the threads would be.

No doubt you knockers drove your STINK vehicles to the boat ramp as a method of transport, so I see no difference in adding the whippella as a method as well.

And for the record, if you don't believe in some form of motorized YAK transport, just skip the thread - fairly easy!

Now hows that for a bite.

Howie


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

No-where near as good as the one we are hoping for... munch munch munch munch


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

gra said:


> I'm keen to know how it goes, although Dan does say in his opening post he only got it yesterday, so patience will be required.


Yesterday, 
All my troubles seemed so far away, 
Now it looks as though they're here to stay, 
Oh, I believe in yesterday.

Suddenly, 
I'm not half the man I used to be, 
There's a shadow hanging over me, 
Oh, yesterday came suddenly.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Tamam shud.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Seeing as we're not about to debate the pros and cons of carbon powered kayaks, I reckon that thing would be awesome if it could be mounted inboard somehow. The problem would be getting enough depth to avoid cavitation without it looking like an aroused elephant dragging its penis along the ground.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

DaftWullie said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as we're not about to debate the pros and cons of carbon powered kayaks, I reckon that thing would be awesome if it could be mounted inboard somehow. The problem would be getting enough depth to avoid cavitation without it looking like an aroused elephant dragging its penis along the ground.
> ...


 ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

occy said:


> Anyone else see Nigella on TV tonight. Love to see her with a whipella. :shock: :shock: :shock: Can you tell I'm obsessed? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> And can you blame me when the last scene of her show had her raiding the fridge to attack that tub of butterscotch sauce with a spoon. ;-) ;-) :shock: :shock:   I'm in lurvvvvvvv. :lol:


Yeah Occy but yer in lurve with the top half , the bottom half is never shown , its big man just big


----------

